# Germany at Whitsun



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I have declared that I am going to take my elderly parents to Heidelberg and the Neckar valley at the end of May- we are going by car not MH. I will be alone as my wife and my mum don't get on too well in close proximity for more than a couple of hours.

Now, checking my available dates, I see we are having to go on the Whitsun weekend, probably to catch the chunnel early Sunday morning the day before the Monday bank holiday.

Can you foresee any possible problems I'm likely to be giving myself going across at this time of year? Will Germany be closed? :lol:

I haven't intended to book any accomodation over there as we just want to do a very quick look around on our travels in the few available days we have.

It won't be a walking holiday as my dad can't manage more than a hundred yards at a time, basically just driving and sight seeing, so if you have any must-sees to add please let me know


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry to have to tell you that Whitsun or the feast of Pentecost as a religious festival has not been aligned with the UK Late Spring Bank Holiday for many a year.

Whitsunday is the sixth Sunday after Easter. As Easter is not a fixed date then neither is Whitsun.

This year it is in the middle of May, on the 12th.

Thus, Germany (nor any part of €U) is likely to be "closed" over the *UK* Late Spring Bank Holiday!

The only effect is that ferry/tunnel fares from UK may well be higher and spaces might be hard to find.

Just being helpful!


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

When you do get to Heidelberg make sure to visit the castle and see the giant beer/wine barrel and the footprint in the flagstone

I went in 1965 and was blown away - OK - I was only 16...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## foxtwo (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi,

may be you find something suitable for excursions here:

http://www.heidelberg-marketing.de/content/tourism/tourist_information/index_eng.html

http://www.heidelberg.de/servlet/PB/menu/1088101_l2/english.html

have fun

Bernd


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

thanks, I ended up in Switzerland late May one year and it was definitely closed where I wanted to go as the local hotels use May as a shutdown in preparation for the summer season - luckily one hotel took pity on the 6 of us (again including my parents ) and opened 4 days early just for us - I love the Swiss sense of compassion and liking for money :wink:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Neckar Valley area is pretty and worth scenic drives. Heidelberg is lovely but best for walking. Our you can do a boat trip from River bank in Heidelberg.


----------

